

Get free dropbox referrals with this website - xsannyx

http://dropbox-referrals.com/<p>There is a new webpage avaliable to help you with getting free space on your Dropbox account.
If you aren't registered on Dropbox you can do that through this website (you actually sign up with a random referral link from a person who has submitted his/her referral link to database) and you and the person who submitted link benefit 500mB of free space on your Dropbox account.
After registration you just submit your referral link so you can benefit up to 16GB of free space through new users of website.
It is very simple procedure; no ads, no registration, just join, add your link and you can benefit free space.
And it only takes a minute of your time.<p>I would like to thank anyone who tries out this webpage.<p>P.S.
Mobile version of website is WIP and is due in 2 days time.
Any feedback is much appreciated
======
DyXen
good website for free space :)

~~~
theamunraaa
same thoughts exactly

